# Christian, Non-drinking club sought...



## redwards (Nov 27, 2004)

Looking for a christian, non-drinking club Walton, Morgan, Green, Oglethorpe, Madison, or Jackson county area for next season.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jan 4, 2005)

*Washington Co.*

How about Washington Co.    long drive , lot's of deer and turkeys  and good guys to be around  ,   no drinking ,     p m   w/ any questions    good luck  w/t


----------

